# Honda tractor.



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I thought this was a fairly cool tractor from Honda. There's one of these for sale here in my area, but it's a bit steep in my opinion. Information about Honda RT5000, H5013, and H5518 Garden Tractors


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

It looks like a cross between a snowmobile and a tractor- its cool looking. A couple years back i had the chance to buy a pair of liquid cooled honda tractors- one was for parts, the other sort of ran ( needed a starter motor) - the guy only wanted $200 for both of them- unfortunately my financial advisor ( my wife) wouldnt let me get them.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> It looks like a cross between a snowmobile and a tractor- its cool looking. A couple years back i had the chance to buy a pair of liquid cooled honda tractors- one was for parts, the other sort of ran ( needed a starter motor) - the guy only wanted $200 for both of them- unfortunately my financial advisor ( my wife) wouldnt let me get them.


HA! I thought I was the only one that experienced that! Well......Wives know best.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

The 'unwritten' rule is anything over $100 i have to ask her first - a couple years ago i bot 4 tractors up the street for $350, they all needed alot of work but 2 were GT craftsmans, one was a LT11 craftsman and one was a 12HP MTD- i figured just for the heavy duty GT's the price would be worth it.

I ended up using the MTD for parts ( motor ran), im rebuilding the LT11 ( motor runs also) , the GTII i rebuilt and it runs excellent ( those motors running and the running GT make it worth it) - however the other GT 6000 actually turned into a parts tractor for my GTII ( the GT6000's deck was mint, but the 20HP onan isnt running yet).

Ive seen plain motors on craigslist sell for $200 alone - twin cylenders are posted for way more.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've got a couple projects I'm working on that I'll be posting here, and looking for help from you all with!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Cool- i couldnt make enough threads and keep up with them all with all my projects- LOL! 

I usually have 5-6 going at once and some gaps between them.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You should try though. You've got a great deal of knowledge in info up there in your control center that could help out dumbies like me!


----------

